# Keyera - has it topped out or still on its way?



## maxandrelax (Jul 11, 2012)

Thoughts on adding this mid-stream gas business to portfolio? It looks like a great dividend grower that could capitalize on larger production in Canada and the future NGL natural gas liquids boom. Never really noticed it. When was the last time you have heard about this company on the business news? Thanks for any input. 
Max


----------



## leeder (Jan 28, 2012)

I don't pretend to be a stock picking expert, but I have followed this stock on and off this year. I was thinking about getting into in May when it was under $40 (didn't get into it, went for Altagas around late May, early June instead). Seems a bit expensive to me now, but again, just my opinion. I do think it can go up into the $50 range. Overall, I like this company -- it's steady and you don't hear many news from it, which is a good thing! Last I heard from Keyera was when they raised their dividend.


----------

